# Malvern @ Three Counties Showground, Malvern



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Three Counties Showground, Malvern in Malvern, Worcestershire starting 16/08/2018

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1057

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Advance Booking for Malvern Western Motorhome Show now OPEN*

Hi everyone,

Advance booking for The Malvern Western Motorhome Show is now open.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again lots going on it will be a great show!

Andrea & Bob


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

If anyone has paid Warner’s and has had problems confirming on the old Facts page please pm or post here and we’ll do it for you 

Bob (Marshall)


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pixieandelves (Oct 21, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

pixieandelves has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

travelsRus2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

mota-oma has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
I have an updated list from warner's could the members please confirm if they are attending because you have not contacted warner's 

jennie

ICDSUN2 (Booked)

sweeny

pixieandelves

cronkle (booking soon)

KeiththeBigUn

Thanks for now
scottie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Just paid Warners - Please confirm me


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

will do


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ive removed alandsue they not going


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Pre Booking for Malvern Western 2018 now CLOSED


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi everyone from a cloudy but sunny Malvern.
We are looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow Thursday.

We are NOT in the same place as last year - we are nearer the stables - Signs are in place - bear left as you approach the stables and leave the first stable on your right hand - then continue a few yards and keep right. You will see our feather flag flying at the pitch entrance which is the same entrance for the ‘Blue Hand Group’. We are close to water and toilets. 

There is a tap just outside the entrance if you need water.

Our Mobile number for the show is 0771 5825128

Andrea & Bob
(JollyJack)


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Good morning from Malvern, 
It rained overnight but hopefully it will ease off in the morning.

Please now do NOT bear left at the stables: (that approach has now been coned off) carry straight on along the perimeter road and round the left bend at the top then turn left.

Andrea & Bob
(JollyJack)
M 0771 5825128


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you everyone who came to Malvern. 

We enjoyed the weekend very much. 

So nice to meet up again and also make more lovely friends. 

Take care out on the road and roll on next time 

Andrea, Bob and Ellie


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad to hear things went well.

I'm over in UK from 20 Sep and had looked to see if there was anything I could join in with but I think I miss them all!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome and good to see you all.
Good site this year! hope we have it again.


----------

